# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات يوم الخميس 9 أبريل 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

مباريات اليوم 09 أفريل 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها  (Thursday 09.04.2015 (GMT+1  Spain -LA Liga BBVA 
19:00 Athletic Bilbao - Valencia
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk
-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H 27500-FTA/Biss 
21:00 Villarreal - Espanyol
Idman Azerbaycan
-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk
-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H 27500-FTA/Biss   liens commerciaux    Copa Libertadores 
02:00 Cruzeiro - Mineros
TRT 3 / TRT Spor
-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk
TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD
-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2
Sport 1 Russia
-Horizons 85.2°E- 12000 H 28000 -FTA  Tunisian League 
14:30 E.S. Sahel-C. A. Bizertin
Al Watania1 (Tunisia National 1 
-Nile Sat 7°W -10796 V 27500 -FTA
-Hotbird 13°E- 12149 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12073 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-11766 H 12000 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-3959 R 12000 FTA (C-Band
-Eutelsat 12.5°W-12584 H 2894 -FTA  Abdullatif Jameel Saudi Professional League 
18:30 Hajer-AlIttihad
MBC Pro Sports 1
-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA
MBC Pro Sports 1 HD
-Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

جزيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت خيرااااااااااااااا

----------


## jazouli89



----------

